# Incredbile HD (Tbolt) v1.0 [Sense 3.6 ICS 4.0.3] (9-15-2012) Discussion thread



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Check out Newt's new rom available here http://themikmik.com/showthread.php?14738-Incredbile-HD-(Tbolt


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

I can confirm, video, mms, GPS, WiFi and camera are all working so far. It's really a beautiful rom with no lag so far.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Ok going to download this and if I get lag I will hold you personally responsible lol.

Did he give up on the sense 4.0?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Ok going to download this and if I get lag I will hold you personally responsible lol.
> 
> Did he give up on the sense 4.0?


LMAO! Honestly haven't even seen any. Even when sinc is going on there's none 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Ok going to download this and if I get lag I will hold you personally responsible lol.
> 
> Did he give up on the sense 4.0?


LMAO! Honestly haven't even seen any. Even when sinc is going on there's none 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Ok going to download this and if I get lag I will hold you personally responsible lol.
> 
> Did he give up on the sense 4.0?


It's pretty smooth just like santod's, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Will give it a try.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Ok going to download this and if I get lag I will hold you personally responsible lol.
> 
> Did he give up on the sense 4.0?


He didn't give up on Sense 4 he's waiting on official firmware. He also said he has a friend who's going to give him the real official leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Ok was just wondering. Remember he said something a bit ago about someone trying to get him something.

I also see you posted this reply once lol.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Netflix works  My little girl has to have that when she steals my phone lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Ok was just wondering. Remember he said something a bit ago about someone trying to get him something.
> 
> I also see you posted this reply once lol.


lol I tried to delete it. Wouldn't let me , damn double post crap!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah hate when that happen. Hope we dont get in trouble for going off toic from mustang. LOL


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

same, i'm coming after heath if i experience lag or if the features he listed don't work! LMAO. newt's been a machine lately, sense 4, now this, and he said he was going to update mikrunny too! my bolt is getting a workout again, awesome.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> same, i'm coming after heath if i experience lag or if the features he listed don't work! LMAO. newt's been a machine lately, sense 4, now this, and he said he was going to update mikrunny too! my bolt is getting a workout again, awesome.


This is really nice. Yeah the bolts getting a cardio lol Is it me, or.is that a different kernel? Can't remember the leaked version









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Get him


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

same kernel thats on the nusense rom


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Get him


LMAO!! There's no lag ....You crack me up Hellboy!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone having issues with mobile networks in settings rebooting phone or first call after a reboot crashing phone and resetting data to 4g ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> Anyone having issues with mobile networks in settings rebooting phone or first call after a reboot crashing phone and resetting data to 4g ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Please don't tell me your on those leaked radios lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Santod recommended them for his ROM so i downloaded them yesterday lol I had been using .9

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the leak radios are a steaming heap of dog $#!+ IMO. lol. also, as this rom also includes the leak kernel, it has to be installed ext3.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> Santod recommended them for his ROM so i downloaded them yesterday lol I had been using .9
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


i had great data on NuSense with the .9 combo, but never any luck whatsover with the leak radios FWIW.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> Anyone having issues with mobile networks in settings rebooting phone or first call after a reboot crashing phone and resetting data to 4g ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ok so phone calls don't work. Looks like Hellboy and quickdraw are going to be coming after me now lol I better get outa here LMAO Guess I should tell Newt what's going on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Ok so phone calls don't work. Looks like Hellboy and quickdraw are going to be coming after me now lol I better get outa here LMAO Guess I should tell Newt what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm able to make calls, just crashes the first time lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## panzer87 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great Rom! I have installed a few skins with no luck. Any ideas?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Ok so phone calls don't work. Looks like Hellboy and quickdraw are going to be coming after me now lol I better get outa here LMAO Guess I should tell Newt what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2











NO EXPLANATION NECESSARY!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> I'm able to make calls, just crashes the first time lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Same here. I'm on the .9 radio too. Anyone else having trouble calling out? Dammit my phone closes and shuts down and reboots. Tried it twice no luck









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 32328


LMAO!! Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yo is this the "angry mob chases and kills heath" thread


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

number5toad said:


> yo is this the "angry mob chases and kills heath" thread


Its looking that way! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

number5toad said:


> yo is this the "angry mob chases and kills heath" thread


initially, no. now, YES!

but at least heath alerted newt about the problem with the rom, so maybe the mob can head home. pitchforks will be ready though heath...


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> initially, no. now, YES!
> 
> but at least heath alerted newt about the problem with the rom, so maybe the mob can head home. pitchforks will be ready though heath...


lol I sent him a pm. Had to resort back to SFKcm7 you'll never catch me! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Geeze, I try and help the android community out and I get attacked by pitch forks and burning torches! LMAO

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

So just curious, what is so bad about the ICS radios? They worked fine for me on santods ROM and on liquids they were the only ones that connected data on startup without airplane mode.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> So just curious, what is so bad about the ICS radios? They worked fine for me on santods ROM and on liquids they were the only ones that connected data on startup without airplane mode.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


radio performance varies by individual phones. on the ICS radios, my data dropped constantly and my phone randomly rebooted like it was offended and fighting back. on my phone, every radio combination besides .9 CDMA/LTE is garbage.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Newt says:

Guys I'm going to make a thread for the HD rom here to give me a few mins... Also ill be posting a patch for calls crashing but you will lose sms screen on tweak after flashing till i fix it... Hangtight
So good news! 
Sent from my EVO 3D with sense 4 they say it can't run

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Patch for calls is live in op 
Edit: Phone crashed again trying to call out after flashing call patch.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> the leak radios are a steaming heap of dog $#!+ IMO. lol. also, as this rom also includes the leak kernel, it has to be installed ext3.


Does cwm do that? I have no interest in ext4.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright, I can confirm working calls sent and recieved. I installed patch again, but this time I wiped both caches and then flashed patch. SUCCESS 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Does cwm do that? I have no interest in ext4.


 Your not interested in 4EXT?? You should really switch. It's free for one, second you can charge while in recovery, and third CWM is outdated.... like 2008 outdated!! 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You mean I missed picking on heath? Dang Taking a nap.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Your not interested in 4EXT?? You should really switch. It's free for one, second you can charge while in recovery, and third CWM is outdated.... like 2008 outdated!!
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


heath makes a good point. even for someone who's afraid of change and always a stickler for rock-solid stability (which i assume that's how you are judging from your posts, recdna) 4ext is a no-brainer upgrade from cwm. it is superior in every possible way. it will make your phone a better, more stable device.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have to agree I had more issues with cwm with corrupted backups. 4ext is more stable and so simple to install. To not even give it a try is crazy.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

So their saying to use the 2.11.605.19 CDMA/ 7.00.605.2 LTE Radio combo with this rom and everything should work. Not sure I want to even try that radio lol IMO, we're just dealing with the leaked BS radio again. Anyone else agree??

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I think over on android forums site they have all the radios in separate files. So you can pick and choose cdma and lte radios. I was wondering about the old mr2.5 radios if they would work. They was the tried and true radios for a long time.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> So their saying to use the 2.11.605.19 CDMA/ 7.00.605.2 LTE Radio combo with this rom and everything should work. Not sure I want to even try that radio lol IMO, we're just dealing with the leaked BS radio again. Anyone else agree??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


i agree. i refuse to switch radios as i switch roms up to three times a day and only .9 works on all the roms i run. i've tried the .19/leak combination, even left it for a day or two, and all it did on roms i knew to be otherwise stable is randomly reboot my phone. i gave newt's incredible rom a try earlier, but if i have to use the .19/leak combo to have everything working, i'll just use NuSense instead.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I think over on android forums site they have all the radios in separate files. So you can pick and choose cdma and lte radios. I was wondering about the old mr2.5 radios if they would work. They was the tried and true radios for a long time.


What gets me is all these devs are suggesting the leaked radio combos for ICS builds. I don't see how that would make a difference. I've only heard bad things about them. I tried them once on bamf leak rom and my phone would not stop rebooting. Their junk!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well to tell you the truth I am on the nusense rom and running the leaked radios and I get faster data lock on and I dont lose data connections like I did with the .9 and .19 radios. So Maybe the devs have done something to the builds to make the radios work better with it?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Well to tell you the truth I am on the nusense rom and running the leaked radios and I get faster data lock on and I dont lose data connections like I did with the .9 and .19 radios. So Maybe the devs have done something to the builds to make the radios work better with it?


Really? With no rebooting?? And your using the 7.00.605.2 radio?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Well to tell you the truth I am on the nusense rom and running the leaked radios and I get faster data lock on and I dont lose data connections like I did with the .9 and .19 radios. So Maybe the devs have done something to the builds to make the radios work better with it?


Nusense has been the only rom so far that the ics radios have actually agreed with for me. I tried them on liquids for awhile, at first they were fine, then the reboots started and newt's pretty much rebooted once it was booted and grabbed a data signal. I'm trying the combo now on newt's, but I'm thinking if this doesn't work I'm going back to liquids or santods (both for me worked with the .9 radios) until newt has refined his a bit more, which I have no doubt will happen, he just posted it today lol.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Really? With no rebooting?? And your using the 7.00.605.2 radio?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Nope never rebooted on me once.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Nope never rebooted on me once.


 did you have poor reception in your area on other radios?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Nope never rebooted on me once.


Thanks for sharing Hellboy. I have heard you could use a third party SMS like go and mms works sending and receiving. But for stock on NuSense beta 4 its just receiving at the moment until Santod gets a fix for it. That would bring it to a fully working smooth ICS build 
Edit: As Quickdraw once said" I just derailed my own thread! " Lol
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Thanks for sharing Hellboy. I have heard you could use a third party SMS like go and mms works sending and receiving. But for stock on NuSense beta 4 its just receiving at the moment until Santod gets a fix for it. That would bring it to a fully working smooth ICS build
> Edit: As Quickdraw once said" I just derailed my own thread! " Lol
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


though i don't like gosms, it does work for send/receive on nusense beta 4


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> did you have poor reception in your area on other radios?


Reception for me was is the same on any radio I use.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Your not interested in 4EXT?? You should really switch. It's free for one, second you can charged while in recovery, and third CWM is outdated.... like 2008 outdated!!
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm used to cwm and it hasn't let me down yet. Just too lazy to learn something new.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I'm used to cwm and it hasn't let me down yet. Just too lazy to learn something new.


Really?? You wont be disappointed. Its not hard to use, really user friendly and there are alot of good people on here including myself that will explain anything you need to know about it. I switched because CWM wasn't wiping correctly and its outdated like an expired gallon of milk!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If he wants to use dated material let him. It's like running windows 3.1 lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

dustinmj said:


> Good call guys!


That's about equivalent to saying I prefer windows 95 over windows 7! Lol
Edit: Oops quoted wrong post, damn tapatalk!!
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> That's about equivalent to saying I prefer windows 95 over windows 7! Lol
> Edit: Oops quoted wrong post, damn tapatalk!!
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 we expect that from you heath. One day you will become a posting god but its not this day.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> we expect that from you heath. One day you will become a posting god but its not this day.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


LMAO! Only you would say that Hellboy. This forum wouldn't be the same without you around lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I the only one brave enough or is it stupid enough to post it. Oh the forums would live on without my smartass remarks. Quite sure a few people would love when that day came.









Bet they wake up every morning and first thing they do is ck if banned is under my name lol.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I the only one brave enough or is it stupid enough to post it. Oh the forums would live on without my smartass remarks. Quite sure a few people would love when that day came.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol We need to convince recDNA to switch to 4EXT recovery. He's being stubborn about switching lol Lets see recDNA: 4EXT lets you charge while in recovery, shows battery 1% increments, checks for valid MD5's, backups never fail, you can change themes, no bugs, need I say more??

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> lol We need to convince recDNA to switch to 4EXT recovery. He's being stubborn about switching lol Lets see recDNA: 4EXT lets you charge while in recovery, shows battery 1% increments, checks for valid MD5's, backups never fail, you can change themes, no bugs, need I say more??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


. How about we say its made by Apple?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

any screenshots for this ROM?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Not on the official thread. I am not running this build but I would guess its basically like all the other 3.6 sense look. Maybe one of the other members can post a few screenshots for you.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

the reason why there aren't any screenshots of the rom in the official OP is simple. right now, as hellboy said, the rom is vanilla. if you read the OP of the official thread though, newt says he's waiting for something from mcluvn to upload screenshots. if you're not familiar with mcluvn, basically, he makes some of the best themes around. mcluvn is going to put together a sick theme for the rom, then screenshots are being uploaded.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

oh ok! thanks for the info. i need not screenshots any longer.


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

How is the battery life on this ROM? I am still on Nusense because everything works, but wouldnt' mind giving this a go around if battery isn't horrible.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I couldnt get phone calls to work on this rom and even installed the fix. SO had to go back to another rom. Other than that its a great rom.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

ssethv said:


> How is the battery life on this ROM? I am still on Nusense because everything works, but wouldnt' mind giving this a go around if battery isn't horrible.


Battery life isn't as bad as the leaked bamf rom. I kept having reboots touching the bt widget lol I did get phone calls to work though.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

This Rom rules. Not one issue yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

afrchutch said:


> This Rom rules. Not one issue yet.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Really?? I kept getting reboots like crazy.... On. 9 radios, I refuse to change lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Really?? I kept getting reboots like crazy.... On. 9 radios, I refuse to change lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


And that's why you get reboots lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> And that's why you get reboots lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lol probably 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

For those having a laugh at my expense...

I have no reason to charge in recovery.

I've never had a backup fail.

I've never had ANY problems with cwm. ( I install roms from recovery)

I like that touch recovery goes right to recovery if you plug in phone when it is off (I never turn off my phone so it is a way to get to recovery if i jam up a rom).

I've never had a rom installation fail but I'm picky about roms (soab, bamf11, stock rooted, virus eternity, tshed 1.4). 
I have no logical reason to switch....and I've read the directions and NO WAY is 4ext easier. It may be better in some technical way I don't understand but to argue it is easier than my touch recovery is ridiculous.

Until I have a problem I see no reason to change. I also see no reason to swap to ics until bugs are gone. (again, not knocking developers. what theyve done is amazing without a new vzw ril and kernel but even the developers are waiting for an ruu or.leak to.drop to update)

I like my phone to work. It does.

If ics or jelly bean ever becomes stable and dependable and 4ext is REQUIRED to install it I would consider changing..(I'm not knocking the developers, it's amazing they've gotten this far without a new kernel and ril).but I bet I have a new phone by then!

.....and btw the emperor has no clothes


----------

